

What Russians see when they watch the news on crimea - jalter456
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/foreigners/2014/03/vladimir_putin_ukraine_and_state_tv_what_russians_see_when_they_tune_in.html

======
mfo122
Sounds like the government propaganda that frequents most of the news channels
worldwide

~~~
jalter456
true, but still outrageous

